# NSW NOVEMBER TRIP - POLL #2



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok, the November trip (scheduled for 10/11 November) has been narrowed down to either the UMINA /PEARL BEACH/ PATONGA area OR the PORT STEPHENS / SHOAL BAY/ NELSON BAY area

Patonga/Umina Map - http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/docs/brisbane_front.pdf

Port Stephens Map - http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/docs/portstepn_front.pdf

WE need to finalise the preferred option, so if you're planning on coming along please vote now. Poll will run for 5 days and closes Sunday 26th August.

MAy the best location win!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yo. UMINA it is.

Lets get planning. I'll put up a poll for best dates.


----------

